# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Стратегии >  Блицкриг: рокот бури

## Роман

Проходил эту игру два или три раза. Очень понравилась реалистичность и историческая "нагрузка" - в частности, именно благодаря этой игре я узнал о генерале Патоне. Только не понятно: по сети можно в неё играть? Кто знает?

----------

